# Suche Bildschirmsteuerung Software für 2 Bildschirme



## wingman (27. Mai 2005)

Hallo

Suche Bildschirmsteuerung Software für 2 Bildschirme

Die eine super Software wo alles kann.

Zum Beispiel ein Programme gerade auf einem anderen Display starten.

Gruss Dave


----------



## MCIglo (27. Mai 2005)

Das kannst du normal mit den GraKa-Treibern regeln.
Bei mir hat das immer wunderbar geklappt. Beim ersten Start eiens Programmes wurde es auf den prim. Monitor gelegt. Dann auf den Anderen verschoben und ab sofort kam es immer dort.

\edit: ich les grad deine SIg. Wie es unter Getoo aussieht, weiß ich natürlich nicht :/


----------



## wingman (27. Mai 2005)

Hallo

Bei mir leuft die Karte unter Windows.

Und was heisst Graka?

Gruss Dave


----------



## MCIglo (27. Mai 2005)

GRA fik KA rte


----------

